# Hooking in the PB 6 like



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

. How does this hook to the DC motor and where do the blue wires go?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

It doesn't "hook" to the motor, it goes to the controller, and you wont need the blue wires in most cases. Its just a switch.
Do you have a controller ?


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes a Curtis 48 volt But this pot has two sets of wires. R they for forward and rev?


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry pic doesn't show the controller I thought it did. Still it's a 48 volt


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

There might be 2 pots / sensors in there but since the lever springs back to the stop / switch roller I don't think its a bi directional throttle.
You might have to take the back off the casing to see how many pots and which does what. The ctlr would use the same pot for forward and reverse just a switch to engage reverse.
Get the wiring diagram to see which pins are used for throttle.


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did not get a wiring diagram with it


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Should I hook it to the controller one set at a time?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

diver653 said:


> Did not get a wiring diagram with it


Should find one on the interwebs.



> Should I hook it to the controller one set at a time?


 Don't experiment, magic smoke might come out and its very hard to get back in


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thx I'll search it out. Suppose I don't find one which wire goes where o the controller?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

You may have figured this out due to the age of the post...

Use an ohm meter, the blue probably go to a micro switch that closes when throttle comes off the stop. This is usually connected to a contactor for power up the controller for safety. The others will probably read 0 to 5000 ohms as you move the actuator


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks I had not figured this out yet


----------

